# Hyatt Siesta Key



## ral (May 9, 2008)

On the HVC Season Week Points Chart, it lists Hyatt Siesta Key Beach as having 1, 2, and 3 bedroom units as unit sizes. On the Hyatt's Siesta Key Beach Full Presentation Site, it shows that the smallest unit is a two bedroom unit and the next largest as a two bedroom with den, and then a two bedroom with den and study. I understand that the two bedroom with den would be a three bedroom and the two bedroom with den and study to be a four bedroom (not listed on HVC Season Week Points Chart), but what would be a one bedroom unit? I only ask as it is shown on the HVC Season Week Points Chart. 

Is it possible that it is a misprint on the HVC Season Week Points Chart and the unit sizes should read as 2, 3, and 4 bedroom units?


----------



## rmbkw (May 9, 2008)

*Siesta Key unit types*

Good afternoon,

Hyatt Siesta Key Beach will have all 2-bedroom units.  They will have 3 different types of 2-bedrooms.  There is the standard 2-bedroom, 2-bedroom Premier  (2-bedroom plus den) and 2-bedroom deluxe (2-bedroom plus den and study).  I was told by member services that the 2-bedroom deluxe is valued at 3-bedroom points and the premier at a new amount.  The point chart lists out all unit types and point values for each.  Each resort has different units available.

Where did you see the point chart with Siesta Key listed?  I have not seen it.

Sally


----------



## ral (May 9, 2008)

Seasons and Weeks Chart: 
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/SeasonWeekR1.htm

Sally, 
Do you have a points chart that lists out all Hyatt Siesta Key Beach unit types and point values for each, that you are able to share?

Thanks for responding.


----------



## rmbkw (May 14, 2008)

*Siesta Key point chart*

Hi,

I emailed the chart from the link to my contact at HVC and she told me the unit types listed on the chart for Siesta Key are incorrect but the weeks and seasons appeared to be correct.  I asked for a new point chart with all the resorts and she told me they are not completed.  She did confirm to me there will be 3 types of 2-bedroom units at the Siesta Key location, no studios or 1-bedrooms.  The points will reflect a standard 2-bedroom, the Premium 2-bedroom which will be a step higher in points and the 2-bedroom Deluxe will have the same point value as a 3-bedroom.

Sally


----------



## ScoopKona (May 14, 2008)

Am I the only one scratching my head thinking, "Sarasota?!?!?!?"

I didn't really understand San Antonio, either -- seems to me HVC should stick with boutique destinations -- EYW, ASE, SFO, NYC, etc. (Even better, LHR, CDG and -- my favorite place in the world -- VCE).

How's THAT for acronym soup?


----------



## PA- (May 15, 2008)

ScoopLV said:


> Am I the only one scratching my head thinking, "Sarasota?!?!?!?"
> 
> I didn't really understand San Antonio, either -- seems to me HVC should stick with boutique destinations -- EYW, ASE, SFO, NYC, etc. (Even better, LHR, CDG and -- my favorite place in the world -- VCE).
> 
> How's THAT for acronym soup?



Sarasota is supposed to be one of the best beaches in the world, and since it's close to Tampa it will be relatively inexpensive to fly there.  It is the only beach location they currently have announced that I would ever be likely to use.  The resorts on Key West and Naples aren't really beachfront, and the Puerto Rico location is too expensive to get to.


----------



## Kal (May 15, 2008)

PA- said:


> Sarasota is supposed to be one of the best beaches in the world, and since it's close to Tampa it will be relatively inexpensive to fly there. It is the only beach location they currently have announced that I would ever be likely to use. The resorts on Key West and Naples aren't really beachfront, and the Puerto Rico location is too expensive to get to.


 
Siesta Key will be Hyatt's first actual beach front property.  They have been searching for this opportunity for a long time and it will be excellent.  The next one up is Maui, again a tremendous opportunity.

BTW, San Antonio is a market niche where the resort is the only 5-star timeshare in the entire region.  Granted, it's not for everyone, but it serves a very important play covering many states.


----------



## asis (May 17, 2008)

Here is some information in regards to the points at Siesta Key. 

Diamond weeks

2200 -standard two bedroom 
2575 -premium  two bedroom plus den 
2950- Deluxe two bedroom plus den plus study 



I hope this helps some of the Hyatt owners or owners to be at Hyatt.


----------



## Kal (May 19, 2008)

My Hyatt New Resorts page has pricing information for Siesta Key.  It's interesting that owners receive 1 or 2 float weeks with the purchase.  Since those weeks are in low-season, best bet is that they will be readily available to HVC reservations.

But when you pay $22.7K every year for taxes and maintenance fees, pretty soon it's like real money.


----------



## PA- (May 19, 2008)

What is the difference between a Den and a Study?  I've always used those terms interchangeably.

I can see the benefit in having a Den or a study.  If someone wants to watch TV in the living room, Dad can be working in the Den or Study on the computer.  But what's the deal with having both? Wouldn't a 3rd bedroom be more useful?  And why would they build a multi-million dollar 2600 sq. ft. condo with only 2 bathrooms?


----------



## bdh (May 20, 2008)

PA- said:


> What is the difference between a Den and a Study?  I've always used those terms interchangeably. Wouldn't a 3rd bedroom be more useful?  And why would they build a multi-million dollar 2600 sq. ft. condo with only 2 bathrooms?



Apparently, a regulation somewhere along the line prohibits a room without an exterior window from being called a bedroom.  So they are using the terms "Den" and "Study" in place of "Bedroom".   However, a den and a study will each have a sleeper type sofa so the room could be used as a sleeping area.  So all the units at SKB are 2 bd, 2 bd with a den or 2 bd with a den and a study, which could be used as 2, 3 or 4 bd type unit.  The 2 bd/den units have 3.5 baths and the 2 bd/den/study units have 4 baths.


----------



## PA- (May 20, 2008)

bdh said:


> Apparently, a regulation somewhere along the line prohibits a room without an exterior window from being called a bedroom.  So they are using the terms "Den" and "Study" in place of "Bedroom".   However, a den and a study will each have a sleeper type sofa so the room could be used as a sleeping area.  So all the units at SKB are 2 bd, 2 bd with a den or 2 bd with a den and a study, which could be used as 2, 3 or 4 bd type unit.  The 2 bd/den units have 3.5 baths and the 2 bd/den/study units have 4 baths.



That makes more sense, thank you.


----------

